# JAXB - java.util.Locale does not have a no-arg default constructor



## beta20 (30. Mrz 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche mich gerade mit JAXB.
Leider bekomme ich auch schon eine Fehlermeldung:


```
com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.IllegalAnnotationsException: 3 counts of IllegalAnnotationExceptions
15:59:51,850 ERROR [stderr] (default task-2) java.util.Locale does not have a no-arg default constructor.
15:59:51,850 ERROR [stderr] (default task-2)     this problem is related to the following location:
15:59:51,850 ERROR [stderr] (default task-2)         at java.util.Locale
```

Ich habe schon versucht mein Attribut in der Klasse entsprechend zu annotieren:


```
@XmlTransient
    @Transient
    private Locale locale;
```

Das funktioniert aber leider auch nicht
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## thecain (30. Mrz 2016)

Wenn du das Feld annotierst musst du den AccessorType auch auf Field setzen. sonst den public getter annotieren.


----------



## beta20 (30. Mrz 2016)

das war es - danke Dir!


----------

